# Hard Candy



## olaf (Nov 13, 2006)

*Hard Candy*



*Trailer @ youtube*

I saw this film last week, and I must say I'm impressed. The story is disturbing, and the visual side is made with really good taste.

anyone seen it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2006)

I keep passing it by at the rental place, but I am curious. I will have to check it out, eventually.

On an unrelated note, I saw a porno on "Adult on Demand" last night of the same name.


----------



## olaf (Nov 14, 2006)

I've read somewhere (probably imdb trivia for this movie) that _Hard Candy_ is internet slang for under-aged girl. I've never herad it before (maybe I'm not enought into porn:S)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2006)

That's the first I've ever heard of the term... I guess it does fit with that porno title last night.


----------



## Nico (Nov 15, 2006)

A 14 year old with a 32 year old. It has a interesting plot. I hope it's on TV soon.


----------



## B.M.G. (Nov 15, 2006)

Isn't she the one that plays Kitty Pride in X-Men 3?


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 15, 2006)

I saw it in theaters. It's an excellent movie, I loved it.  It was well done, and had a good plot.
A definate buy.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

T.T.P. said:


> Isn't she the one that plays Kitty Pride in X-Men 3?



Yes it is. 
Movie is done well, got a scary/angry feeling towards it.


----------



## olaf (Nov 16, 2006)

T.T.P. said:
			
		

> Isn't she the one that plays Kitty Pride in X-Men 3?


yes. and she's so fucking good, I was really impressed with her acting.

I saw it at home with my friends, and in the begining they said "kinda boring", after 40 min they said "wow intresting" after an hour they said "OMFG!! what kind of sick movie is that!!"


----------



## B.M.G. (Nov 16, 2006)

lol, wow, Thanks guys. 

I will see if i can rent this movie in thei next couple of weeks


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Nov 16, 2006)

This movie disturbed me and that is not easy to do.  Great movie though. Keeps you guessing.


----------



## Kazuko (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah i saw it bout one month ago, a pretty solid B movie and the girl is cute


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2006)

That's it, I gotta rent this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2006)

So, I got the movie over the weekend. It's a pedo's worst nightmare! :amazed

It certainly had its funny moments, I personally thought it was a dark comedy.


----------



## olaf (Nov 20, 2006)

> Yeah i saw it bout one month ago, a pretty solid B movie and the girl is cute


I wouldn't agree. B movie IMO is a movie watched for entertainment. And Hard Candy was quite disturbing and really awesome when it comes to visual side. So first class for me



> It certainly had its funny moments, I personally thought it was a dark comedy.


comedy:S I agree that it had some funny moments, but comedy? No


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm not sure what you guys mean by "visual side", unless there is some kind of esoteric film student thing I don't know about. Seems to me, it's just a normal movie (visually speaking).

As for the comedy part, it was a joke. That's all. Although, it was funny.


----------



## olaf (Nov 20, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not sure what you guys mean by "visual side", unless there is some kind of esoteric film student thing I don't know about. Seems to me, it's just a normal movie (visually speaking).


I meant
colors - most colors used in the film (walls for example) are very bright, very lively or even agressive. big spaces are covered with one colour. (or the scene where she is talking to him, and the sun shines on her face. gah my aesthetic scense almost had an orgazm) but it's just my opinion. 

editing - I just love these scene when hse were dancing and he was taking her photos (it looked so hawt). and couple other scenes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2006)

Colors, eh? I normally don't pay attention to that sort of thing. Maybe I'm just a retard.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 21, 2006)

That movie is crazy.
*Spoiler*: __ 



She castrates that p*d*p****.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2006)

No, she doesn't. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe you missed the part when he sat up and said "I'm all here!"


----------



## Shogun (Nov 21, 2006)

i got one (and a bit) question: is it true she cuts off that guy's dick and if so: is it graphics?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2006)

See my spoiler one post up. 

It is not graphic at all, it's obscured 95% of the time. You see a quick glimpse on the screen though. It's very brief.


----------



## olaf (Nov 21, 2006)

the most scary thing is that they don't show those most horrible things (castration ) and your imagination goes crazy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2006)

I like how they never explained what she did down there. That was part was the tops!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 23, 2006)

i just saw it... disturbin


*Spoiler*: __ 



 i just wanted jeff to fuckin bitchslap her to death at times. althou he kinda deserved it, still... i wanted to see her die.. SLOWLY -.-''

*deletes all his lolita porn just in case*  xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah, I wanted to see him get that little wench! 

I'm keeping mine.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2009)

*Hard Candy - with Patrick Wilson / Ellen Page*



I admit, this is a rather old movie, released in 2006.

But I just watched it recently, and this made me go "WHAT THE FUCK?", because the plot took such a completely unexpected turn.

Anyway, there's a specific detail, I would like to discuss. In the audio comments, Ellen Page, who played 14-year-old Hayley, states that many men were feeling like killing off Hayley for what she did when she did. Or just punch her. I don't want to spoil anything, but anyone who watched Hard Candy will get a very accurate idea of what I'm talking about.

Basically, what are your opinions and feeling about Hayley? Do you despise her or do you sympathize with her? Why?


*Please no spoilers!* Maybe people will get motivated about watching the movie, and it would be a shame if the experience gets spoiled.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

There was a couple threads about this before, you fiend. 

That said it was a scary tale for us pedophiles.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha, I just looked it up, and guess what I found?



Jackal Iscariot said:


> i just saw it... disturbin
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I wanted to see him get that little wench!
> 
> I'm keeping mine.



So it was true, after all. Men have a very similar reaction to Hayley.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

I was disappointed that he didn't get some revenge. Bitch was crazy.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2009)

I was fucking pleased. We need more roles like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

It was a good movie, of course, I enjoyed it quite a bit. Still, I think she should've learned a lesson. I just don't buy that a 14 year old could incapacitate and defeat a full-grown man with no repercussions.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2009)

That's not really the topic. I don't even buy that a girl like her could exist, but that doesn't matter at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

It certainly makes one wary of meeting a girl off the internet and letting them mix your drinks.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 13, 2009)

Rented the movie out with my boyfriend, pretty good.

One of the most tense movies I've ever seen, even normal dialogue was made to be tense and it definitely left an impression.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2009)

@Catterix: Nice to hear that, but...


Segan said:


> Anyway, there's a specific detail, I would like to discuss. In the audio comments, Ellen Page, who played 14-year-old Hayley, states that many men were feeling like killing off Hayley for what she did when she did. Or just punch her. I don't want to spoil anything, but anyone who watched Hard Candy will get a very accurate idea of what I'm talking about.
> 
> Basically, what are your opinions and feeling about Hayley? Do you despise her or do you sympathize with her? Why?


I'm still waiting


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2009)

Ummm, I reviewed it. This

Flawed, but good.


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not talking about how good/bad the movie was. Besides, that review of yours is flawed, not the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2009)

Segan said:


> I'm not talking about how good/bad the movie was. Besides, that review of yours is flawed, not the movie.



Ooh, a challenge. Explain to me how I'm wrong. 

What I didn't like about the movie was the fact we didn't know who to root for. If he's a p*d*p****, then I'd root for her. If not, then I hate her. Obviously that was the point, but to me, when you don't have a character to root for, the movie isn't going to be all that great. 

This is why I can't stand "Natural Born Killers". I shouldn't spend an entire movie wanted the two leads to die, only to be disapointed. 

Now, I gave Hard Candy a positive review because I liked just about everything else. 

What is with people getting so offended when I criticize a movie they like? Seriously, I have YET to see someone try to contradict me and actually give a good reason why I'm wrong. Get a life damn you!


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Ooh, a challenge. Explain to me how I'm wrong.
> 
> What I didn't like about the movie was the fact we didn't know who to root for. If he's a p*d*p****, then I'd root for her. If not, then I hate her. Obviously that was the point, but to me, when you don't have a character to root for, the movie isn't going to be all that great.
> 
> ...


I'm not offended, I just don't agree with your review and use your "it's flawed" comment against you. =>

If you want my reasoning, here you go:

*Spoiler*: __ 



If someone makes a review, I expect it to be as objective as possible.


> “Hard Candy” is the type of movie that’s both hard to like and hate. In many ways, I’m reminded of “Natural Born Killers”. Both movies are technically superb(although “Natural Born Killers” is painfully pretentious), but they make you uncomfortable. The problem is we don’t have anyone to really root for. The movie starts off making us wonder if Jeff is a p*d*p****. He seems to be a decent guy, but a few moves on his part(letting a girl drink, wiping cake off her mouth suggestively) bring an air of menace to him. So if he is a p*d*p****, we can have a blast watching this little girl torment him. However, we don’t know, so we aren’t sure whether or not we are supposed to be rooting for the guy. Then we have Hayley, the gal who he might have ulterior motives for. In short, she seems to rush in to her conclusions and just came across as sadistic and evil. We can’t feel for her when the tables turn on her. So seriously, while it all makes sense in the end, it’s hard for me to like a movie where I can’t root for anyone.


1. You didn't know who to root for? Well, if it's a matter of who you sympathize with it...I don't care jack shit for that kinda stuff. I do not factor this when I judge how good a movie is. If you wanna say why you liked or disliked it, then it's a different matter altogether.

But then I wouldn't call this a review anymore.


> Another flaw, which might be intentional, is Hayley’s plan. There are too many loose ends and I was wondering how it would all go down. I mean, she calls someone at one point and refers to her as “Officer Hayley”. Dude, they will figure that out and your entire plan is going to go against you.


2. There's your big mistake. She called Janelle, and all she needed was her to get over to Jeff's house. You don't need to make some complicated plan to make this work. A simple lie is enough, especially when you deal with normal civilians.

In this case, it worked just fine because it was heavily implied, that Hayley was not her name at all, so she would have had it pretty easy to escape without further complications.



> Maybe they wrote this, knowing this, and Hayley simply didn’t think of it. But then Jeff’s actions often didn’t make sense either. Perhaps people are just….that dense.


3. Oh, I do get what Jeff's doing. He did not run away, did not call the police, and did not go over to his neighbors. Guess what that means? The ending speaks for itself in that regard.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2009)

1) On the contrary, characters MAKE the damn movie. Most great films have great characters. Even "Citizen Kane", which had an asshole for a main character, becomes understandable as time goes on and you feel bad for him. 

2) Okay, spoiker. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, she called Janelle. Now imagine this, you get a call from someone called "Officier Hayley" about your ex boyfriend. You go over just to see him hanging himself. You call the cops and explain what happened. Of course, you mention the call you get from the police known as "officer Haylee". When they find out there is no such person, they begin to get suspicious. Who was there? Eventually, they will find witnesses, etc. Plus, they might begin to figure that there is more to the case than meets the eye. If someone was there, they might rule it as a possible homicide, and that the evidense of his apparent pedophilia might be shot from there. Even if her name isn't that, they would know someone else was there for sure. 

3) lol, to be honest, I don't really remember Jeff's actions all that well(at least what I was refering too). Technically, if I was him, I would call the Police and just tell them this psycho girl came to him claiming he did this to some poor girl and planted evidense against him. End of story. But if he killed her, then it would be easily traced back to him since people saw her with him. Then he wouldn't be able to get away from it.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 13, 2009)

This movie was really good. and "that scene" was one of the hardest things ive ever watched


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2009)

.... I really fucking hate this movie...

>_>


----------



## Snow (Jan 14, 2009)

Not an accurate portrayal at all.

I mean, 14 is WAY to old.


----------



## Segan (Jan 14, 2009)

Snow said:


> Not an accurate portrayal at all.
> 
> I mean, 14 is WAY to old.


Too old for what? And I don't get why you would think that this movie was meant to be an accurate portrayal of anything at all in the first place.

@MH: This is solely your opinion, and I disagree. Simple as that. As for the spoilers, I will not discuss this any further, since this is not what I made this thread for.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 14, 2009)

I found this to be a great movie. Very tense, and I actually found it to be pretty believable, not exactly for a 14 year old, but possibly for a 16-17 year old. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I think it is very likely that Hayley could have mentally overpowered Jeff in that situation, as he could have been completely blinded by his (perceived) lust of her. This could have made him less receptive to what Hayley may have doing (such as spiking his drink, as she brings up later in the film), as he was only focusing on her body. I mean, if a guy was just mindlessly drooling over an attractive woman, if she was relatively intelligent, she would be able to easily take advantage of him and manipulate him as Hayley did to Jeff at the beginning of the film. Just play him like a fool until she gets her chance to carry out her plan.


----------



## Segan (Jan 14, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> I found this to be a great movie. Very tense, and I actually found it to be pretty believable, not exactly for a 14 year old, but possibly for a 16-17 year old.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Jeff underestimated Hayley from the first to the very last moment. That's why she could take advantage of him.

So yes, she mentally overpowered him. And pretty easily, too.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 14, 2009)

> What I didn't like about the movie was the fact we didn't know who to root for. If he's a p*d*p****, then I'd root for her. If not, then I hate her. Obviously that was the point, but to me, when you don't have a character to root for, the movie isn't going to be all that great.
> 
> This is why I can't stand "Natural Born Killers". I shouldn't spend an entire movie wanted the two leads to die, only to be disapointed.
> 
> Now, I gave Hard Candy a positive review because I liked just about everything else.


I actually think that was the _best _part of the movie, not the worst.  The abiguity keeps you constantly thinking, actually thinking about the movie while it is going on.  Having my brain actively engaged is one of the biggest pluses for a movie.  It isn't a simple sit back and watch movie, you have to make decisions and it keeps you on your toes.


----------



## Serp (Jan 14, 2009)

I find the ambiguity of who to root for a major plus of this movie. Like if you knew he was a Pedo then you would root for Hayley and the movie would be predictable. And if you knew he wasn't it would be the same thing. But the fact about not knowing, made you constantly think maybe he is, maybe he isn't. Hayley is doing the right thing, Hayley is fucked up. It add a certain type of suspense that I enjoyed, although the cast was a mere 5 people, it was still an awesome movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2009)

If you thought it was a plus, then good for you. Personally, if the characters don't interest me, then the movie doesn't interest me.

I spent the whole of "Natural Born Killers" wanting the leads to fucking die. The only issue here was that I wasn't sure which one I wanted to die.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 14, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I actually think that was the _best _part of the movie, not the worst.  The abiguity keeps you constantly thinking, actually thinking about the movie while it is going on.  Having my brain actively engaged is one of the biggest pluses for a movie.  It isn't a simple sit back and watch movie, you have to make decisions and it keeps you on your toes.



Make decisions?

*Spoiler*: __ 



The only decision I made was after she drugged him, that they're both terrible people and they're both wrong.

They sacrificed making likable characters for the sake of posing a question that's pretty much answered in the first twenty minutes. The rest of the movie is just some thriller with no one to root or care for.




And ambiguity? The guy talked to a fourteen year-old on the internet and brought her to his house. Sure, it's not hard proof that he'd molest her...but something is still definitely wrong with that.


----------



## Chee (Jan 14, 2009)

Segan said:


> I'm not talking about how good/bad the movie was. Besides, that review of yours is flawed, not the movie.



This is a topic about the movie so people can say if the movie was bad or not. And in my opinion, the movie was flawed, still a good movie though.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 14, 2009)

> And ambiguity? The guy talked to a fourteen year-old on the internet and brought her to his house. Sure, it's not hard proof that he'd molest her...but something is still definitely wrong with that.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrong, but not get your nuts chopped off then hanged wrong. (even though it wasn't real, I didn't know that at the time so it made me think)


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 14, 2009)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, but not get your nuts chopped off then hanged wrong. (even though it wasn't real, I didn't know that at the time so it made me think)




*Spoiler*: __ 



But Page's character was off the rocker.

If Hannibal Lector killed someone who stole Christmas gifts from a charity to sell, would it change your opinion of the victim?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 14, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



No, but if he killed a child rapist I would think a lot higher of him.  The fact that I didn't know how bad he was at the time made it a lot more interesting.  Just watching a straight up torture flick wouldn't be special, they are done to death.


----------



## Segan (Jan 15, 2009)

@Gooba: Agreed.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 15, 2009)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No, but if he killed a child rapist I would think a lot higher of him.  The fact that I didn't know how bad he was at the time made it a lot more interesting.  Just watching a straight up torture flick wouldn't be special, they are done to death.



I did not ask if it would change your opinion of the killer, but of the person who was murdered.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know, as Vono says, she was somewhat crazy to begin with. I also have my own theory


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Maybe he didn't have anything to do with the girls death. After all, when he starts freaking out near the end, he credits Ellen Page's character for showing him who he was(a p*d*p****). Now, if he actually committed an act(photography or the actual murder), wouldn't he had figured out that aspect of his personality before?

So it's possible he only said he did that to get Haylee to let him go. Granted, I'm probably stretching it(The 'other' guy who was involved is sort of a hole in my theory). But once again, it leads to the fact that Haylee was clearly disturbed, so you never know. Since she had been stalking them for awhile, there are plenty of possibilities.

Plus, correct me if the movie stated this, how did she track them down when the Police couldn't? 

If my theory is correct, imo, Haylee was probably raped or molested at one point and probably went crazy and began picking off potential pedophiles. But once again, it's all speculation.  




Edit: Oh yeah, another hole. The Asian lady saw her.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 16, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I did not ask if it would change your opinion of the killer, but of the person who was murdered.


Probably not.  I'd feel bad for them but it wouldn't change my opinion.


----------



## Para (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I remember watching this when it came out in the cinema... while there weren't that many of us in the screen, the men did react to that scene, but at the time I didn't think that much of it. Of COURSE they're going to react more negatively to the idea of castration than the women.



Segan said:


> Anyway, there's a specific detail, I would like to discuss. In the audio comments, Ellen Page, who played 14-year-old Hayley, states that many men were feeling like killing off Hayley for what she did when she did. Or just punch her. I don't want to spoil anything, but anyone who watched Hard Candy will get a very accurate idea of what I'm talking about.


I heard about that and was quite surprised. I mean, not wanting that to happen to you personally/reacting in a "" way I understand, but wanting the dude to win and kill her just because she pretended to cut his nads off is a bit extreme. Even if she had done it I wouldn't sympathise with him because he was a pedo - I thought this was pretty much clear by that point, but maybe I just jumped to conclusions - and well, he died shortly afterwards anyway.



Segan said:


> Basically, what are your opinions and feeling about Hayley? Do you despise her or do you sympathize with her? Why?


I think she was bloody stupid to put herself in danger like that, meeting up with him when she knew what the score was. Wanting to castrate rapists and paedophiles is less to do with them, and more to do with protecting the women and children (and in some cases men also) whose lives they ruin. It may be vigilante, but this is a movie. If it was a bloke doing it would people have reacted the same way? I'm not so sure myself.


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2009)

Para said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about that and was quite surprised. I mean, not wanting that to happen to you personally/reacting in a "" way I understand, but wanting the dude to win and kill her just because she pretended to cut his nads off is a bit extreme. Even if she had done it I wouldn't sympathise with him because he was a pedo - I thought this was pretty much clear by that point, but maybe I just jumped to conclusions - and well, he died shortly afterwards anyway.



*Spoiler*: __ 



He probably had heavy tendencies to pedophilia. Two instances tell us that: When Hayley managed to get the safe's content and when Jeff admitted that he was involved with a girl's murder.
He may not have directly sexually abused that girl, but Hayley said, that it didn't matter anyway. What was important, is that Jeff obviously played his part in raping and killing a preteen girl.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think she was bloody stupid to put herself in danger like that, meeting up with him when she knew what the score was. Wanting to castrate rapists and paedophiles is less to do with them, and more to do with protecting the women and children (and in some cases men also) whose lives they ruin. It may be vigilante, but this is a movie. If it was a bloke doing it would people have reacted the same way? I'm not so sure myself.



*Spoiler*: __ 



It's pretty obvious that she wanted to do it personally. As you should know, she never castrated him, even though she could have done it.
Looking at the movie as a whole, Hayley pursued one goal: Get Jeff to do suicide, or if necessary, kill him by herself. Or maybe it was the other way around.
For that, she needed him to succumb to the psychological pressure Hayley put on him the whole time. First was to incapacitate him, then look for proof of his wrongdoings, then make him think, he would get castrated, then get Janelle (Jeff's original love-interest) over to him to corner Jeff.
You know the rest.


----------



## Para (Jan 16, 2009)

^ exactly. You just nailed why I had no sympathy towards him whatsoever, even when he thought he was ball-less


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 16, 2009)

I just might go ahead and watch this movie when I go back home.  My sister tried to get me to watch it a few times (she really liked it) but I never got to it.  I do so love disturbing movies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 16, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Probably not.  I'd feel bad for them but it wouldn't change my opinion.



So then why would this be any different.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 16, 2009)

Great film, wish more people had seen it. Ellen Page is/was one of the few genuinely good child actors, although I suppose she was already mid-teens when the film was made.

Proof, if any was needed, that making a good film doesn't require a massive budget, huge cast and exotic locations.


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> Great film, wish more people had seen it. Ellen Page is/was one of the few genuinely good child actors, *although I suppose she was already mid-teens when the film was made.*
> 
> Proof, if any was needed, that making a good film doesn't require a massive budget, huge cast and exotic locations.


She was 19 years old when the movie came out.

There's a reason why she's called "The tiny Canadian".


----------



## Lovewitches (Jan 16, 2009)

Its really a lovely slowpace movie. Its one of those you either love or hate, and I had a slight delightful feeling in me while watching it. It is a scenario thats pretty realistic, yet surprising.

I have the DVD myself. Its alright :}

anyhow, to the question. I am mostly on her side, when she does her little thing. I dont really feel sorry for her, I just recognise the feelings she has and the way she expresses them.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 16, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> So then why would this be any different.



*Spoiler*: __ 



What?  It wouldn't.  Her chopping his balls off didn't change my opinion of him, whether or not he was a p*d*p**** would change my opinion of him getting his balls chopped off so that is where the thinking went.


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2009)

Lovewitches said:


> Its really a lovely slowpace movie. Its one of those you either love or hate, and I had a slight delightful feeling in me while watching it. It is a scenario thats pretty realistic, yet surprising.


Don't know about it being realistic, but it's really a gem that you should have in your collection.



> anyhow, to the question. I am mostly on her side, when she does her little thing. I dont really feel sorry for her, I just recognise the feelings she has and the way she expresses them.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, are you a male? I personally was thinking "oh, wow, now it's getting REALLY interesting", and I was surprised when Page stated in the comments, that lots of the male watchers had pretty negative feelings for Hayley's character.

Watching a guy supposedly getting his balls cut off does have an impact, doesn't it? =)


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2009)

It once again goes back to if he's a p*d*p**** or not. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 While his flirting with her was questionable, Haylee didn't seem to have any proof that he did it. So of course most males would be sort of pissed off at her. IF he was revealed to be a p*d*p**** early on, we'd probably root for her. Up until then, we didn't have enough reason to hate(or like) him.


----------



## Deamiel (Jan 16, 2009)

I personally hated the movie because I hated both of the main characters.  They were both pathetic, manipulative individuals and they both jumped to conclusions of who the other person may or may not be.



*Spoiler*: __ 




In fact, I actually felt better for the man because unlike Haylee, he wasn't an obvious lunatic.





*Spoiler*: __ 




Also, at the end of the movie, I would've just killed the girl, burned whatever 'evidence' she had, and lived happily ever after.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 16, 2009)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What?  It wouldn't.  Her chopping his balls off didn't change my opinion of him, whether or not he was a p*d*p**** would change my opinion of him getting his balls chopped off so that is where the thinking went.



But Haylee was deranged, that's what I was getting at.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe if they didn't make her a psycho bitch I could see why you think like that, but that's exactly how the movie paints her.

If some insane guy killed someone who may have/not stolen from charity, I wouldn't ponder whether or not the punishment was too harsh...some fucking nut killed him.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jan 17, 2009)

I loved this movie! I'm glad Hayley got him. I actually like the character. She just proves that you can't trust anyone on the internet not just men. Just because she's a forteen year old girl doesn't mean that she's weak or unitelligent and she proved that. If Jeff hadn't been so sure of himself and such a perv it never would have happened. She didn't need to be punished of face any reprocussions. The girl in most situations always ends up the one scorned or hurt. It's about time the girl had the power and gets away clean. Hayley I commend thee


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2009)

toxicPanda said:


> I loved this movie! I'm glad Hayley got him. I actually like the character. She just proves that you can't trust anyone on the internet not just men. Just because she's a forteen year old girl doesn't mean that she's weak or unitelligent and she proved that. If Jeff hadn't been so sure of himself and such a perv it never would have happened. She didn't need to be punished of face any reprocussions. The girl in most situations always ends up the one scorned or hurt. It's about time the girl had the power and gets away clean. Hayley I commend thee



Hey there sis, I knew you'd pop up in this thread eventually.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jan 17, 2009)

You should have watched it when I had it. It belong to Aprill dumdum. But yes the disturbing parts were the best And this goes out to Jeff


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2009)

Curses.  Oh well, I'll just have to see it online.  And don't use people's actual names online, honestly.


----------



## Segan (Jan 17, 2009)

toxicPanda said:


> You should have watched it when I had it. It belong to Aprill dumdum. But yes the disturbing parts were the best And this goes out to Jeff


Just buy the goddamn DVD


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2009)

I went to buy S5+6 of 24 and guess what I found? A steelbox edition of Hard Candy. 

Of course I bought it. I'm sucker for steelbox editions.


----------

